# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  با این شرایط دیپلم مجدد بگیرم؟

## sunny

سلام به دوستان کنکوری :Yahoo (1): 
راستش بدجور تو دوراهی گیر کردم...ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین.
من پشت کنکوری هستم و دیپلم و پیش ریاضی بودم ولی پارسال کنکور تجربی دادم و امسال هم تجربی شرکت میکنم هدفم هم رتبه زیر 2000 کشوری هست...معدل کتبی دیپلمم متاسفانه کمه...16ونیم... میخوام تو امتحانات دی ماه شرکت کنم و همه دروس سال سوم رو در رشته تجربی امتحان بدم و دیپلم معدل دار رشته تجربی بگیرم که با این کار نمرات نهاییم رو افزایش بدم که برای اینکه نمرات بالا نوزده بگیرم خب باید آذر و دی رو فقط به مطالعه دروس سال سوم اون هم به صورت تشریحی اختصاص بدم و برای امتحانات نهایی بخونم...به نظرتون این کار چقد درسته؟ چقد غلط؟ اینجوری به مطالعه کنکوریم لطمه میزنه؟ البته همشون درسایی هستن که برای کنکور هم باید خونده بشه و چیز اضافی نیس بجز زمین شناسی...حالا به نظرتون دیپلم تجربی بگیرم  که معدل بالا داشته باشم یا با همین دیپلم ریاضی معدل 16 کنکور بدم که تاثیرش تو کنکور 18 درصد هس؟ کدوم بهتره؟ این دو ماه رو وقت بذارم و معدل دیپلمم رو ببرم بالای 19 و نیم بهتره یا این وقت رو بذارم و تست کار کنم و بی خیال معدل شم؟

----------


## amiredge

بیخیال معدل شو و دو ماه از وقتتو تلف نکن.مطمئن باش با این معدل رتبه یک کنکور هم میتونی بشی.

----------


## batista

اگه همراه با تست باشه طوری که بتونی درس های سوم رو ببندی آره بگیر در غیر اینصورت وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## MAHSA

شرایط منم مثه شوماس معدل ریاضیم 16.46 هس 
میخاستم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ولی منصرف شدم چون گفتن زمین و زیست 100 درصد کنکوره 
گفتم ضعفه معدلمو با این دو تا جبران کنم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sunny

> شرایط منم مثه شوماس معدل ریاضیم 16.46 هس 
> میخاستم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ولی منصرف شدم چون گفتن زمین و زیست 100 درصد کنکوره 
> گفتم ضعفه معدلمو با این دو تا جبران کنم


درسته زیستو زمین 100 درصد کنکوره ولی خب من نمره شیمیم خیلی کمه 14 و فیزیک هم همینطور و بقیه در حد 16 17 ... شیمی نگرانم میکنه

----------


## MAHSA

> درسته زیستو زمین 100 درصد کنکوره ولی خب من نمره شیمیم خیلی کمه 14 و فیزیک هم همینطور و بقیه در حد 16 17 ... شیمی نگرانم میکنه


منم نمره شیمیم کمه 13.5 ولی فیزیک 18.25

----------


## sunny

> اگه همراه با تست باشه طوری که بتونی درس های سوم رو ببندی آره بگیر در غیر اینصورت وقت تلف کردنه




به نظرتون میتونم همه درسای سومو تست بزنم تو آذر؟ :Yahoo (17): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منم نمره شیمیم کمه 13.5 ولی فیزیک 18.25




یعنی این کارو نکنم؟ آخه میدونی من با اطمینان کامل میخواستم این کارو انجام بدم و کلی خواهش و التماس از خدا که بتونم همه دروسو امتحان بدم نه فقط غیر مشترکا:yahoo (4): 
بعد الان شک کردم

----------


## MAHSA

> به نظرتون میتونم همه درسای سومو تست بزنم تو آذر؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یعنی این کارو نکنم؟ آخه میدونی من با اطمینان کامل میخواستم این کارو انجام بدم و کلی خواهش و التماس از خدا که بتونم همه دروسو امتحان بدم نه فقط غیر مشترکا:yahoo (4): 
> بعد الان شک کردم


تصمیم با خودته
منم قصدشو داشتم ولی پشیمون شدم
نمره شیمیمون کمه واسه کنکور بیشترو بهتر میخونیمش

----------


## sunny

> تصمیم با خودته
> منم قصدشو داشتم ولی پشیمون شدم
> نمره شیمیمون کمه واسه کنکور بیشترو بهتر میخونیمش


میشه لطفا بگی چرا پشیمون شدی؟ اگه ممکنه البته :Yahoo (106):

----------


## MAHSA

> میشه لطفا بگی چرا پشیمون شدی؟ اگه ممکنه البته


خوب کلی وقت تلف میشد 
بعدشم باس درسا رو میخوندم واسه امتحان که مثلا 20 بگیرم 
حسش نبود :Yahoo (20): 
با یه نفرم که صحبت کردم گفت ینی 82 درصد کنکور رو میخای فدای 18 درصد معدل کنی و... ایجوری شد که پشیمون شدم

----------


## sunny

> خوب کلی وقت تلف میشد 
> بعدشم باس درسا رو میخوندم واسه امتحان که مثلا 20 بگیرم 
> حسش نبود
> با یه نفرم که صحبت کردم گفت ینی 82 درصد کنکور رو میخای فدای 18 درصد معدل کنی و... ایجوری شد که پشیمون شدم


تو بد دوراهیی گیر کردم:yahoo (19):میترسم بعدا پشیمون بشم چرا معدلمو افزایش ندادم ازونورم باز میترسم این کارو کردم بعدا بگم الکی بود و وقت تلف کردم
خداااااا

----------


## sunny

توکل بر خدا...ثبت نام کردم و امتحانم هم از شش دی شروع میشه

----------

